# Dog Food Cookbook?



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Anyone know of a good cookbook for nutritionally balanced home-cooked dog food? I keep getting overwhelmed by all the content available online. Hard to know what’s good and science-based.

Ideally I’d like a handful of different recipes to rotate through. Peggy likes her current food just fine, but I feel sad sometimes, watching her eat the same thing every day. I’d still use some kibble as treats and if we’re travelling.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Not a cookbook, but some recommendations from the Whole Dog Journal








Home-Prepared Dog Food Diet Books - Whole Dog Journal


Whole Dog Journal‘s mission is to provide dog guardians with in-depth information on dog food, training, behavior, health, and more.




www.whole-dog-journal.com





The article reads like there will be a mix of some raw along with some home-cooked recipes. I've only just looked at this article but it looks like the balance of ingredients is focused on as much as the ingredients themselves.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Mary Straus is my go to source too - her website is www.dogaware.com and she keeps it updated with major new developments. I started off with spreadsheets and very complicated recipes and ended up with a basic rule of thumb - 80% muscle meat (usually chicken and beef), 10% offal (organ meat) of which half is liver, 10% bone, plus mixed vegetables totaling around 15% of the meat. And sardines or other oily fish occasionally. Sophy does better on slightly less bone, so I mix and match complete minces that contain ground bone and meat-only to get what suits her best. I think there is always a bit of trial and error involved - Poppy could never cope with much fat, Sophy needs less bone, both piled on weight if I added too much carbohydrates, although they would probably be needed for a bigger dog. These days meals are complicated by special diets - renal for the cats, hepatic for Poppy - but they still all get at least some home cooked.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

There is one or two at the food store of the dermatologist clinic I go to with Beckie. I have to go in a few days and I’ll ask if it’s recommended by my dermatologist and I’ll take note of the title. It might be for allergic dogs though. I’ll let you know in any case.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Thanks, @Dechi, @Rose n Poos, and @fjm! I’m finding it all a little overwhelming, but the key does seem to be variety.


----------

